# Need Crystal And Gaskets For Seiko 7A28-7020



## thomas004 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello!

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. So *big hello *and greatings from Stuttgart/Germany!

Some days ago I bought a beautiful vintage Seiko chronograph 7A28-7020 to add to my Seiko James Bond watch collection. The watch is in very good condition from first owner with perfectly working movement, unpolished case and full size bracelet. A really beauty!

Unfortunately the crystal is very very scratched and the case back gasket is missing.

So that's why I need the following parts for this *7A28-7020 *watch:

*- crystal*

*
- crystal gasket*

*
- case back gasket*

I'm a little pedantic and want *only original Seiko NOS parts *for this great watch. I searched nearly the whole web but could not find any information about the Seiko order numbers for this parts or any possibility to buy this parts. I don't think Seiko Germany could help me. If yes, I'm afraid that they offer me new parts which will fit to my watch in some way but which are not absolutely perfect for the watch.

*So is there anybody who could help me with the order numbers for this parts please? Or has anybody this NOS parts for sale for me? This would be awesome!*

*
*

*
Thank You very much for Your help!*

Best regards, Thomas


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi There & welcome 

You should be able to get what you need here

http://www.cousinsuk.com/

Good luck Martin


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thomas004 said:


> I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. So *big hello *and greatings from Stuttgart/Germany!


Hello Thomas,

Firstly, congratulations on your excellent English, and a warm welcome to :rltb:

You've come to the right place - you'll get more help here than on Uhrforum.de











thomas004 said:


> Some days ago I bought a beautiful vintage Seiko chronograph 7A28-7020 to add to my Seiko James Bond watch collection.
> 
> The watch is in very good condition from first owner with perfectly working movement, unpolished case and full size bracelet.


I don't personally collect 7A28's, just 7A38's, but the 7A28-702x / 7A38-706x range share some common parts ....

.... including the elusive crystal that you are looking for. :search: I've already been through this exercise myself. :umnik2:

This is a mint stainless white-faced 7A38-7060 I bought on eBay Germany a month ago:










As you can see from the small photo, it is very similar to your 'James Bond' 7A28-7020, with the addition of a day / date.

I've had another one in my collection for 18 months, but this one was in far better cosmetic condition. 



thomas004 said:


> Unfortunately the crystal is very very scratched and the case back gasket is missing.
> 
> So that's why I need the following parts for this *7A28-7020 *watch:
> 
> ...


It's all very well being pedantic, or a 'perfectionist', Thomas, but perfect solutions aren't always that easy to find.

The correct crystal for your watch (all the 7A28-702x and 7A38-706x range) is Seiko part number *320W40GN00*.

Sadly, I have to inform you that it is obsolete, and no longer available - anywhere. :thumbsdown:

It is a 32mm diameter flat round crystal 1.6mm thick with a 45Â° polished bevel edge.

Take a look at these two photos of my two 7A38-706A's. Notice anything ? :huh:



















The top photo is a mint 7A38-706A fitted with the correct original Seiko p/n 320W40GN00 crystal.

The lower photo is my 'beater' on a Condor strap fitted with an after-market substitute crystal I use.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The correct crystal for your watch (all the 7A28-702x and 7A38-706x range) is Seiko part number *320W40GN00*.
> 
> Sadly, I have to inform you that it is obsolete, and no longer available - anywhere. :thumbsdown:
> 
> It is a 32mm diameter flat round crystal 1.6mm thick with a 45Â° polished bevel edge.


Here are some alternatives that you might like to consider. :think:

The crystal that I have used in my 'beater' 7A38-706A is a Sternkreuz p/n *MSM320*.

It is 32mm Ã˜ and 1.5mm thick, but 'plain', without that nice 45Â° polished top bevel edge.

I get mine from Cousins UK (as Martin suggested), but Cousins also stock other even cheaper options.

They list a part number *F150CMH320*, again 32mm Ã˜ and 1.5mm thick, but also 'plain' - a very cheap alternative.

If you spend any length of time browsing Cousins databse, you may come across their Sternkreuz catalogues.

Check out page 6 of this: http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/498_G22-Page1-10.pdf

The Sternkreuz p/n XMF 320.927 is a suitable alternative with the 45Â° polished top bevel edge. 










Notice that it refers to Seiko p/n 320W*42*GN00, rather than the 'correct' 320W*40*GN00 that you are looking for.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, when I tried to order a Sternkreuz p/n XMF320.927 from Cousins UK .... Obsolete and NLA. :angry:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Notice that it refers to Seiko p/n 320W*42*GN00, rather than the 'correct' 320W*40*GN00 that you are looking for.


320W42GN00 is the correct Seiko crystal for the 7A28 Aliens (-6000; -6009 and -7000) and a 7A48-7000.

If you could find one of those, it may well do the trick, but it's also listed as obsolete and NLA. 

Here's your chance to further my investigations, if you still feel the need to find the 'perfect' replacement crystal.

Get yourself logged into Jules Borel's database (they're in Kansas, USA) and search their watch case parts.

They list a bewildering assortment of alternative crystals for the 7A28-702x and 7A38-706A range.

Including: CRY-6523; J-320W40GN00 and J-320W42GN00.

In fact, I was so confused , I phoned them, and spoke to 'Chris', their crystal specialist. hone1:

The crystal part numbers that they list with the 'J' prefix are their 'own manufacture' substitutes.

According to Chris, the best quality (32mm Ã˜ x 1.65m thick with 45Â° polished bevel) is their p/n *J-320W42GN00*.

I haven't really had the need (or got round to) ordering one myself yet. :blush:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thomas004 said:


> So that's why I need the following parts for this *7A28-7020 *watch:
> 
> *crystal gasket*
> 
> I'm a little pedantic and want *only original Seiko NOS parts *for this great watch.


The correct Seiko p/n for the crystal gasket for a 7A28-7020 (all 7A28-702x / 7A38-706x is *86566620*.

They're easy enough to find.

But if you've not replaced many crystals before, I'd seriously recommend re-using your old one.

Fitting a new Seiko crystal gasket is sometimes very difficult, because of the tight tolerances. :hammer:

It's far easier to re-use your old crystal gasket (if undamaged) as it has been pre-compressed.









If you relent, and decide to use an aftermarket crystal, such as the Sternkreuz MSM320, which I have used .....

You might want to try using it with a Sternkreuz 'I' section crystal gasket, such as their p/n IG327319H.

This is the largest size which Cousins UK list. It is 32.7mm OD x 31.9mm ID x 1.2mm deep.

It's also moulded in white nylon (rather than black nylon, per the original Seiko part) ....

and matches very nicely with a white Tachymeter dial ring / stainless white-faced watch.

I haven't done this on a 7A38-7060, but I have successfully fitted a couple of 7A38-7280's with p/n IG318310H.

It works extremely well, and is a LOT easier to fit than the correct eqiivalet 31.0mm Ã˜ Seiko gasket. Trust me. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thomas004 said:


> So that's why I need the following parts for this *7A28-7020 *watch:
> 
> *case back gasket*
> 
> I'm a little pedantic and want *only original Seiko NOS parts *for this great watch.


The correct Seiko case-back 'O'-ring' gasket for your watch is p/n *FH3181B01*.

They're easy enough to find. Cousins UK do stock them. :thumbsup:

I could give you half a dozen alternative gaskets, which I've sourced (and previously used) myself ....

But the genuine Seiko part is what I now use on all my (non-SQ case-back) 7A38's.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thomas004 said:


> I searched nearly the whole web but could not find any information about the Seiko order numbers for this parts ....


Thomas. For future reference, try this: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:4154637123912461::

Most of the data for your watch 7A28-7020 SPR007(J) is sadly missing though. 

I interpolated. :smartass:



thomas004 said:


> Thank You very much for Your help!


My pleasure. :hi:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow SEIKO7A38Fan,

I would say that is excellent unabridged reply!

Your the man !

Cheers Martin


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

martinzx said:


> I would say that is excellent unabridged reply!


Thanks, Martin. :cheers:

But '*unabridged*' ? :dontgetit: No-one has ever accused me of being 'a man of few words'. :grin:


----------



## thomas004 (Apr 6, 2011)

My friend SEIKO7A38Fan, what a great response!!! *THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!*

I learned a lot about my watch and Seiko parts generally! The link to the original Seiko service page was awesome - I found some parts for other Seiko watches I have, which are available. What a luck!

*On this Seiko parts page I used the 7A28-7029 instead of my 7A28-7020 for searching the parts, because the 7020 section is not filled. Is this okay? The difference between 7020 and 7029 should be only the colour of case and dial, so the gasket numbers are the same. Is this right???*

Finally I think that all the gaskets I need for the 7A28-7020 are still available! I'm very happy about that! I try to order them at my local Seiko dealer here in Germany. He said on phone he can order all the gaskets I want - great!

Now I know that the original genuine 320W40GN00 crystal for my watch is not available anymore. This is sad, but not a big problem, because when I'm thinking as a collector I still have the original crystal, but scratched. So I will order a crystal which is nearly like the original crystal, but after market, no problem.

If everything works like I think, finally the watch will be all original and technical in great condition and looks very nice. Only the crystal is not original - a fact, I can easily accept!

*Again: Big thanks for Your help!*

Best regards, Thomas


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

What a superb reply to this persons questions so much info in there excellent!

Perhaps worthy of being made 'sticky'

Or I will just bookmark this page!

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thomas004 said:


> On this Seiko parts page I used the 7A28-7029 instead of my 7A28-7020 for searching the parts, because the 7020 section is not filled. Is this okay? The difference between 7020 and 7029 should be only the colour of case and dial, so the gasket numbers are the same. Is this right???


That's effectively what I did. Like I said .... I interpolated.









What you can also do (that I frequently use as a 'sanity check', is to take a Seiko part number that I know ....

(or have already found, by searching), and put that into the part number field (*with the other fields empty*) ....

and hit the 'Search' button. Thereby, you are effectively doing a reverse look-up, asking the database 'Where used ?'

That's how I knew (for certain) that p/n 320W40GN00 was common to the 7A28-702x's and the 7A38-706x's. :smartass:

And Yes, the 7A28-7029 is effectively just a gold-plated version of your watch with a gold-coloured dial. :thumbsup:

But you need to be careful in making such assumptions. Parts like the hands will be different (colours) too.



thomas004 said:


> Now I know that the original genuine 320W40GN00 crystal for my watch is not available anymore. This is sad, but not a big problem, because when I'm thinking as a collector I still have the original crystal, but scratched. So I will order a crystal which is nearly like the original crystal, but after market, no problem.


Thomas, as you're in Germany .... you may have a better chance of finding a Sternkreuz p/n XMF320.927 over there.

In my experience with Sternkreuz, their crystals are as close to the original Seiko specification as you're likely to find.

Failing, that, if you decide to try ordering a p/n J-320W42GN00 from Jules Borel, I'd be interested to hear how you get on.

Enquiries for this particular crystal (in other applications) have cropped up before in the past.

Here's one answered by DaveS on the old SCWF: http://larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=1&id=1233612878


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

1250banditman said:


> Perhaps worthy of being made 'sticky'


Thanks, Dave - but this thread is a bit 'model specific'.

What I do wish is that someone could put up a sticky with a link to Seiko Oceania's database.

See: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:4065940913301727:::::

God knows, I've posted it enough times already in various threads in this section.

It might actually help a few people answer their own Seiko part number enquiries.


----------

